# Jo mei, mia san mia.



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2013)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...zenden-richter-bayerische-karrieren-1.1696069



> Gaddafi junior konnte sich in München aufführen, wie er wollte - es passierte nichts. Wilhelm Schmidbauer ließ sich damals vom Sohn des Despoten zum Essen einladen, nun wird er zum Landespolizeipräsident befördert. Staatsanwalt Stern plauderte eine bevorstehende Hausdurchsuchung aus. Und auch er macht jetzt Karriere.


s.a.
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...despolizeipraesident-fatales-signal-1.1694246

Kommentieren? Ach was.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2013)

> ließ sich damals vom Sohn des Despoten zum Essen einladen


...da gibt es Stellungnahmen des PP München als Pressemeldung zu, die das Thema harmonisieren. Demnach war der SV um einiges anders, als die SZ/AZ ursprünglich veröffentlicht hatten.


> Es war kein Freundschaftstreffen


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (14 Juni 2013)

Wetten die Bayern wählen auch diesmal die CSU wieder?

Zum darauffolgenden Würfelhusten Wettbewerb auf der Theresienwiese treffen wir uns dann ok?


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juni 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Wetten die Bayern wählen auch diesmal die CSU wieder?


Wozu wetten? Nicht mehr ganz wie früher, aber immer noch  genug:
http://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/landtage/bayern.htm


----------

